# Why They're called "Smiling Turtles"



## HermanniChris (Jul 31, 2012)

Blanding's turtles are often referred to as the "turtles that smile". Here are a few pics of some of our adults today 7/31/12 showing you how they get that name.


----------



## wellington (Jul 31, 2012)

I love that smile, makes sense. Beautiful turtles.


----------



## pam (Jul 31, 2012)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 31, 2012)

I love smiling turtles! Here are a few more:

Smiling eastern box turtle:





Smiling Malayan box turtle:





Smiling painted turtle:





Smiling side-necked turtle:





The irony of it is, the turtles that smile are those that are predatory!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 31, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## HermanniChris (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 1, 2012)

Haha, they all just look so happy, we could learn something from these turtles :')


----------



## Laurie (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 2, 2012)

A girl that works for me has a blandings. She kind of lurks and has learned a lot. Hers always seems to smile too


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice smile and tors


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2012)

When I saw these pics I have smile on my face too!


----------

